# QLD camping at pumicestone



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Headed out on my first kayak camping trip to LIme Pocket, on Bribie Island, on Friday afternoon.

The trip out from Donnybrook turned out to be hard work. With a stiff breeze on the nose, a decent current against me, and the yak loaded up, it took a good couple of hours to get across.

So much so that by the time I'd set the tent up there was no time left for fishing.

For anyone that's interested the Lime Pocket campsites are pretty spread out, I was in site number 4, there were people set up in sites 5 and 6 but they were a few hundred metres away from me. So there's plenty of privacy. But there's no water or toilets. I was a bit worried when I saw what looked like horse 'sign' in the scrub behind me but in the end the only nocturnal visitor was a possum who fell on the tent in the night - at least that's what it felt like.

Up bright and early, loaded up the yak again and headed back to Donnybrook, flicking a SP around likely spots as I went. Flat calm conditions.

Managed to score a PB lizard of around 45-50cm on a drop off just south of Lime Pocket to make the trip worthwhile. 

Sorry only one pic, of the campsite:










Cheers

Ben


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

shame you didnt get to fish the arvo. If your heading up there again try fishing along the ledge at mission point every time i've fish there i get a mixed basket of good fish


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben that looks a nice location to erect a tent and have a couple of questions.

Is it the National Park camping area?......and what are the security risks in leaving the vehicle at Donnybrook, is it just at a boat ramp, or somewhere else?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Ben, to add to Dodge's Questions, are there any sandflies?

Cheers


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Indiedog - yeah, I was thinking we should get a little forum trip up and running, it'll be a while until I can get another night away though

outbackjoe- thanks for the info, I'll give that area a bit of TLC next time I'm out there

Dodge - yeah it's an official camping area administered through Qld EPA in the national park. You can book online - $5 a night - and then you're supposed to pick up a tag at Mission Point and tie it on your tent to prove your legit. Maybe the possum that fell on me was trying to check my permit. I parked at Donnybrook next to the ramp and the car was OK. It's right next to a pretty busy caravan/camping park so I guess that might keep the fleas away. But I'm by no means a regular there so I couldn't guarantee it.

Nativeman: yeah, you could say that....

Ben


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've hummed and hared about a camping trip there, but I've heard the tides have to be just right, otherwise you looking at a million acres of mud flats and fast flows that far up the passage.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good on ya Ben for making the effort. One night is never enough.

BTW where is Lime Pocket in relation to Mission point? I've only ever stayed at Mission point........and are you still able to have a camp fire?......Damn EPA take the fun out of everything :twisted:

Sel, Mission Point is still the record holder for the worst sand flies I have ever come across (Yellow Patch, Moreton Island was a close second). Honestly, me and my boys were covered head to toe in tropic strength Aerogard, Rid and anything else we could get our hands, had 4 mozzie coils and a citrus candle going as well. The only relief we could get during the day (sand flies only came out during daylight ......then the mozzies took over) was to stay under water.....and then they would get you as you come up for air :shock: . Other times I've been there they havent been a problem, they usually dont bother me too badly (except around the ankles). Sand flies are a bit seasonal, usually worst in the warmer months, after rain, when there is no wind around.......Damn shame, other wise it would be a great place to stay to escape the summer winds.

Feral there are plenty of channels to paddle around and if the tide is running too fast then just pull in to a sand bank and fish along the banks.........plenty of Yabbies so take a pump.


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Paul, Lime Pocket is about 2kms north of Mission Point, opposite Thooloora Island, which is one of the islands at the mouth of Tripcony Bight.

The sandflies weren't too bad at all on Friday, I think the wind kept 'em away. They did me some damage on Saturday morning though.

And yeah, you can have a fire there if you can bring your own firewood - each tent site has a fire grate.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Is the campsite on the small island at the old loggers camp just before you hit Lime Pocket proper still open for camping or have they shuffled all camps to Bribie itself??

Spent many many years fishing and crabbing and camping in this part of the world, truly remarkable part of the coastline that is close to civilization and still a good venue to camp at.

I have been hearing of quite a few people being either warned or fined by the epa in the area ignoring the greenzone and where it lays now.

Jack.


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Jack, as far as I know the only campsites now are Mission Point and Lime Pocket. Didn't see any sign of a site on any of the islands.


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

nice way to get away ben!

another option for you interested in this area, poverty point is 4wd entry to the same area. i have camped here a few times and plan to take the yak next visit. would be a good spot if you didn't want to paddle in and can load up some fire wood.

cheers, shappy


----------

